# Rear seat belts for 65 GTO



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

The 65 GTO I recently purchased does not have rear seat belts in it. In fact I do not see any bolt holes in the areas where they would be attached to the floor. The car does have the Factory Front Seat Belts. Would rear seat belts have been an option in 65? I know that seat belts were still kind of new to the scene in those years. I would have thought that the floor board would have had the holes in it in case the car was ordered with them. I am not sure how I can properly install them if there are no mounting holes for them.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

good question, my '65 only came with fronts also. ive had the back seat out but never bothered to check for mounting holes. if they exist, the mounting holes would be there whether they were ordered or not. rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'65's did not come with mounting holes. If rear seat belts were ordered, they were usually dealer installed with thru-bolts and large flat washers. My own '65 came with no seatbelts at all. I added them to the front back in the '80's, but am still beltless in the rear. (_that_ sounded strange!!)


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the information on the seat belts. I have already in the two days I have been posting had several questions and concerns answered. This Forum is great


----------



## 389tripower65GTO (Feb 2, 2012)

My 65 had no belts either. I'm doing a frame off right now, and I'm putting them in,
front and rear, before I'm done.
Post some pics of yours!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good question. Don't know about the '65, but I can tell you according to my original '64 accessories book seat belts and seat belt retractor (code 624) AND the standard belts with out retractors (code 411) were available in harmonizing colors. This was a dealer installed accessory for LeMans, Tempest and Custom. Doesn't mention any belts for the rear, but I bet it could have been done. I'm assuming this was unchanged for '65.

Going further back, the front AND rear belts were offered in the Buicks in 1958, also as a Buick GM engineer approved accessory. I have one of those original booklets as well.


----------



## Todds 65 (Jul 10, 2012)

Timmyg 
New to this site how do i find out about rear seatbelt installation


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I need to revive this thread!
Looking for any measurement info or any pics for a ‘64 GTO where is the place to add the 2 Rear seat belts mounts-screws?
thx!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These are borrowed from the Chevy Book but will be very close if not exact to your layout.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow, super! Thx so much Junior


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jetzster said:


> Wow, super! Thx so much Junior



Observe the "NOTE." Dimples in the floor pan are provided from the factory to aid in correct placement/drilling of the holes for the hold down bolts.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Rodger that PJ, I like lookin for dimples!?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jetzster said:


> Rodger that PJ, I like lookin for dimples!?


I ain't even goin' to touch that. LOL


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I used that exact diagram for my 65 last year and it worked out fine. The car has not yet moved, but the children have had fun buckling in anyhow!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

michaelfind said:


> I used that exact diagram for my 65 last year and it worked out fine. The car has not yet moved, but the children have had fun buckling in anyhow!


Any pix of your installation would be appreciated. I have referenced the two diagrams above and plan to purchase/install rear belts for my 65 GTO also (left/right only), as I want to take rear passengers but some don't want to ride without at least a lap belt.

Thanks!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

tallrandyb said:


> Any pix of your installation would be appreciated. I have referenced the two diagrams above and plan to purchase/install rear belts for my 65 GTO also (left/right only), as I want to take rear passengers but some don't want to ride without at least a lap belt.
> 
> Thanks!


I will look for some of the completed project. I must admit, I am terrible about not taking pictures during the project and only sometimes remember to take before and after pictures. I will post what I can find.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

I had my little kids bouncing around in the backseat of my 66 for years, then my wife was all over me to belt em in, so I removed the bottom seat to see if I could install some straps or ropes or something and there they were, the original seatbelts , a bit crumpled but like new, I don’t think they were ever used.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> I had my little kids bouncing around in the backseat of my 66 for years, then my wife was all over me to belt em in, so I removed the bottom seat to see if I could install some straps or ropes or something and there they were, the original seatbelts , a bit crumpled but like new, I don’t think they were ever used.


that’s hilarious!


----------

